# Pelagic Magic first trip of the season...



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

Finally found a calm weekend to venture out to the deep blue on the "Pelagic Magic"and wet a line. This was our first trip of the year and emotions were running high. Headed out of perdido pass at 730 am saturday morning and were greeted with 4 foot swells....not what I was hoping for. Stopped at the buoy right out of the pass to try for some bait...nada...except I heard something bust near the motors....one of the hydraulic lines for the power steering...not a good start.

Headed in and tried to locate another line...ended up in robertsdale at a tractor dealership and got one made up. The delay set us back a few hours, but by the time we were heading out again at 2 pm the seas were laying down some. Headed out to the edge and made quick work of our limit of 25-30 lb aj's and then pointed it south towards blue water. Made it to beer can and marlin before dark and ended up heading to ram powell after we jigged some blackfin. Not much happening at night, headed to horn mt....blackfins on the jig was about all we could come up with that night. I think the full moon shuts down the night bite, but the daytime bite was official just as Andy described.

First tuna in the boat was a 40 lber and was manhandled by my man AJ



















My roommate Zach with his first YFT...I think I converted him from a bass / trout man to a bluewater junkie....yes it is THAT addicting.










My buddy Casey hooked into a nice 75 lber that proceeded to whip his butt...always fun to give him hell while he's short pumpin the tuna. Once I pulled out the video camera, he got serious and put the sushi in the boat.



















Morning came and we saw a few small tunas skyrocketing, got a few short strikes and that was about all she wrote. Made a stop at the ram on the way in and picked up a couple more yft's. Madetwo dives around the rigs on the edge and shot 6 trigs, 5 mangroves and a scamp....the AJ's were down there by the hundreds at each rig....several 80 lbers swam close enough for me to touch them. There were also about 8-10 sharks on both of the rigs we dove...nothing to worry about though, but would explain some mystery cutoffs. 

Dirty man competition...looks like he may be winning...










Seems like there are tuna at every rig....beer can, marlin, ram, horn...blue water was a couple miles north of the beer can on our way in Sunday.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol the 2nd picture is classic with the guy in the yellow shirt's expression

nice trip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For a big guy Casey sure looked like a puss in that picture. I'll call you when i get back on thursday and let you know the hows and wheres.


----------



## camcinto (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris, it may have bent me over, but I got the job done.


----------

